
Show HN: Docker: Taming the Beast (Part I) - nschoe
http://nschoe.com/articles/2016-05-26-Docker-Taming-the-Beast-Part-1.html
======
dewey
In case you are not aware: Your site is unreadable on mobile (Safari / iOS)
because the text is cut off left and right and there's no way to zoom.

~~~
mnkmnk
Same on android chrome. Can't zoom out.

~~~
nschoe
Yes sorry about that. Thanks for reporting this. I'll fix this, it _does_ look
horrible on mobile :/

